# Where to find a jam space? any available? GTA



## jbird8306 (Apr 28, 2006)

anyone know how I could go about looking for a jam space? my band needs to rent one but I dont know where to begin, or does anyone have one available? thanks in advance


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Have you tried http://www.overhear.com/ ?


----------

